# Murder at sea - ss. Klang - Straits Steamship Co.



## sea_dog

Not quite sure which forum this belongs in but attached is a full account of the Murders in Keppel Harbour, Singapore in 1925. 9 crew and passengers were murdered with 5 others hospitalized with serious injuries.

http://macdonald.gracies-place.net/Murdoch/Murder.php


----------



## bobharrison2002

Fascinating read, thanks for posting


----------



## Kaiser Bill

Brilliant, thank you.


----------



## oilkinger

What a piss-poor effort by the captain and crew to subdue one man with a knife.
There must have been various implements at hand to use as weapons, fire axes, boat hooks etc and they all ran around like chooks with their heads cut off in fear of a bloke with knife. And only a medium sized blade at that.
Even the captain kept his revolver in his pocket because he tried to reason with a nutter. So, because of an inept performance by all involved ( gutless ? ) many lives were lost. Some people almost seem to deserve their fate.


----------



## OilJiver

Think you might be being a bit harsh there Kinger.


----------



## ben27

good day sea_dog.m.11:56.re:murder on the ss,klang,straits steamship.co. a brutal attack on the defenceless passenger.a sad end to the captains retirement.to those who passed on may they rest in peace,regards ben27


----------

